# Text über Bilder schreiben?



## kn0x2020 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir eine Homepage mit photoshop gebastelt und die dann zu geschnitten auch mit photoshop. Nun habe ich die einzelnen menu bilder halt rein gesezt. Nun möchte ich aber das der Content bereich mit einen Text belegt wird... aber irgendwei bekomme ich das nicht hin:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>hp</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-color: #000000;
}
-->
</style></head>
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<!-- Save for Web Slices (hp.psd) -->
<table width="1000" height="1111" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" id="Tabelle_01">
	<tr>
		<td colspan="11">
			<img src="Bilder/index_01.gif" width="1000" height="376" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/index_02.gif" width="167" height="170" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/index_03.gif" width="19" height="170" alt=""></td>
		<td><img src="Bilder/index_04.gif" width="101" height="170"></td>
		<td><img src="Bilder/index_05.gif" width="133" height="170"></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/index_06.gif" width="25" height="170" alt=""></td>
		<td><img src="Bilder/index_07.gif" width="119" height="170"></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/index_08.gif" width="14" height="170" alt=""></td>
		<td><img src="Bilder/index_09.gif" width="105" height="170"></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/index_10.gif" width="41" height="170" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/index_11.gif" width="97" height="170" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="Bilder/index_12.gif" width="179" height="170" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="11">
			<img src="Bilder/index_13.gif" width="1000" height="274" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="11">
			<img src="Bilder/index_14.gif" width="1000" height="233" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="11">
			<img src="Bilder/index_15.jpg" width="1000" height="58" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
</table>
<!-- End Save for Web Slices -->
</body>
</html>
```

so und davon soll folgendes bild mit einen Text belegt werden auf dem Bild:

```
<td colspan="11">
			<img src="Bilder/index_13.gif" width="1000" height="274" alt=""></td>
```

Bitte kann mir wer da weiter helfen?

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Kannst du vielleicht ein Screenshot anhängen, wie es momentan ausschaut und wie es ausschauen sollte?
Dann könnte man sich dein Problem genauer vorstellen.

Was hast du denn schon probiert/versucht?


----------



## kn0x2020 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo also hier erstmal der Screen:
http://img1.picload.org/image/ogiwdpa/screen.png

Ja und ausprobiert habe ich es schon mit folgenden:

```
<div style="position: absolute; width: 150px; left: 0px; top: 0px; right: 0px">Hier steht dein Text
</div>
```

aber geklappt hat es nicht wirklich...


----------



## kn0x2020 (8. Juli 2013)

Kann mir da keiner Helfen?


----------



## djheke (8. Juli 2013)

Du solltest dich von deinem TabellenLayout trennen und deine Seite mit floats und/oder margins erstellen. So hast du es auch mit der Gestaltung einfacher.

Aber zu deinem Problem. Du kannst nit PS eine 2px hoch Grafik mit der Zielfarbe erstellen und diese im Body bzw. später im div#wrapper kacheln lassen (background:url(datei.png) repeat-y 0 0 #000.


----------



## kn0x2020 (8. Juli 2013)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Also ich bin ein totaler Anfänger was das angeht also html usw.


----------



## hendl (8. Juli 2013)

Du kannst doch den Text einfach nach oben verschieben per negativen top
Bsp

```
<div style="position: absolute; width: 150px; left: 0px; top: -150px; right: 0px">Hier steht dein Text
</div>
```

Jetzt sollte der Text im Bild sein. Nachher einfach noch anpassen.
Lg hendl


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,
je nachdem was das für Bilder sind sollten diese von der Semantik als background-image und nicht als HTML-Element verwednet werden.
Hast du eine Möglichkeit uns ein laufendes Beispiel zu zeigen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## djheke (11. Juli 2013)

kn0x2020 hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Also ich bin ein totaler Anfänger was das angeht also html usw.



Habe dir mal eine Beispielseite erstellt. Kannst du dir runterladen und genauer untersuchen. Du musst  aber HTML/CSS lernen.
http://www.gipspferd.de/forumhilfe/hp/


----------



## kn0x2020 (11. Juli 2013)

Wow, Vielen dank =)


----------

